# East Mids Meet + Cruise - 22nd April - 11am - The Kings Arms



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

The next meet and cruise for the East Mids area is going to be the 22nd April, meeting at 11:00am and departing about 30 mins after that.

Planning on doing the reverse of last months cruise as it worked so well then. So we will be meeting at The Kings Arms and crusing up to The Snipe via Loudham, Southwell, Ollerton and Mansfield.

Also hoping to find somewhere along the way to stop for photo's again, but got to look into that yet.

As advance notice for the next couple of months I'm looking at doing a couple of different events. Firstly I'm looking at a karting day in may, and also a day out at the seaside with a Skegness and back trip in June if there is enough interest. So keep an eye on the events section for updates.

So for April then:

*Meeting Location:

The Kings Arms 
Derby Rd, Hathern, Loughborough, Leicestershire LE12 5LD

End / Food Location:

The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

Who coming then?

Nick


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Nick to get the ball rollin, I have no plans for that day - Ant & Charlie


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, this should be fine - could be bringing someone along who NEEDS to be convinced away from the merits of VTEC to the absoluTTe joy of the TT.....  8)

You may need to be Mr 45 degrees again..... :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> You may need to be Mr 45 degrees again..... :wink:


Shhhh, don't tell everyone about it!

But yeah, no problem 

Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Nem said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > You may need to be Mr 45 degrees again..... :wink:
> ...


If he's starting that again, make sure you're prepared.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Was hoping there would be more than this. 40 pm's were sent out on Monday too...



Nick


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Sorry - day after the committee meeting and our only free Sunday in about 4, so really can't come.


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Nick...
I'll come along on Sunday... look forward to it.
Let's hope the weather's good.
Atb
CBJ


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Nick,

I have sold my Mk2 last week to put some loot towards a property to do up.I hope to be back may well get an old mk1.
Have a good meet.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick,

For family reasons I won't be there tomorrow. Sorry.  Hope the weather holds....


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Nick,
> 
> For family reasons I won't be there tomorrow. Sorry.  Hope the weather holds....


No problem Emma, see you at the next one I'm sure.



ttduncjames said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> I have sold my Mk2 last week to put some loot towards a property to do up.I hope to be back may well get an old mk1.
> Have a good meet.


You've done WHAT!!??!!

Anyway, I'll still be there tomorrow either way with Kelly. We'll do the cruise and food at the end, so if anyone is going to join us thats cool.

See you tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm definately coming so don't leave without me


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

CurlyBoyJones said:


> I'm definately coming so don't leave without me


No problem. I normally wait about half hour after the meet time for everyone to get there.

Nick


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

I enjoyed meeting you all on the cruise, you know who you are :wink:

It's a decent run that. the roads are a good mixture of country and primary routes.

My car got a check up with VAG COM and got the following adjustments; remote lock 'beep', auto door lock and throttle reset. I'm sure thate the car runs sweeter now.

The 'inter car' comms added a social element to the cruise (and saved one of my wheel centres  )

Thanks Nick.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for a great cruise Ant and Kevin, and Roger for meeting up at the end. I do like that route so really enjoyed doing it again.

Good spot too Ant for Kevin's centre cap too 

Looking at possibly doing a run to Skegness next month and then karting the month after. Will update as I know any details. Also there will still be the evening meet in about 2 weeks time.

Couple of pics from today...





































Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nick, definitely up for the karting!!  :lol:


----------



## antjbarker (Apr 19, 2006)

Nick

Thank you again for taking your own time to organise another great day out, will look forward to karting and the proposed seaside run (although I did promise my self I would never return to Skegness).

Out of interest here is a link for the Passat W8 4 motion

Glad to say he would have been no match for the TT with or without P-Torque remap!!!

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/specs/data-detail.aspx?deriv=22496


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

Nem said:


> Couple of pics from today...
> 
> Nick


  I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous...  ... Who says men can't multi task? :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

CurlyBoyJones said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of pics from today...
> ...


LOL!

Driving, taking photo's in the wing mirror and on the radio...



Nick


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Nem would be interested in your Skeg run its over my way,any chance of changing my doors to lock over 5mph speed,and to beep on locking ,have heard you have the technical knowhow 

thanks


----------



## CurlyBoyJones (Feb 9, 2007)

trevor said:


> Nem would be interested in your Skeg run its over my way,any chance of changing my doors to lock over 5mph speed,and to beep on locking ,have heard you have the technical knowhow
> 
> thanks


Ask him to enable the Autopilot too...


----------

